# Alex Wallbank - My Favourite Under-rated Composer



## tav.one (Jul 22, 2020)

My favourite under-rated composer is *Alex Wallbank *( @Alex W ) from Cinematic Studio Series.

I can listen to his compositions/demos for hours and hours. They're made with a VI library and still touches you more than most of live recorded scores. I wish to watch movies with his scores.




Also Falling Leaves & Tokyo Sunset from the CSSS library - https://cinematicstudioseries.com/solo-strings/

This is the picture of my hero:






I wish his music to be heard my millions.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 22, 2020)

Agreed, he's great.


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 22, 2020)

I love Alex’s music. He’s really got it together.


----------



## jon wayne (Jul 22, 2020)

tmhuud said:


> I love Alex’s music. He’s really got it together.


Lotta respect for Alex. His tunes would sound so much better with new WWs!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 23, 2020)

Funny-he seems like a genuinely good guy and even LOOKS like a genuinely nice guy. I love his compositions as well.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 23, 2020)

His sampling prowess is so magnificent, I feel like it overshadows his compositional abilities.

(I don't mean that in a negative way, his compositions are fabulous)


----------



## wst3 (Jul 23, 2020)

I think Alex could be quite successful as a composer, his musical compositions are brilliant. I have no idea if he was simply trying to show off his libraries, or whether his libraries exist to showcase his musical ideas... nor do I care<G>.

I agree that he deserves a larger audience.

I also agree that he should hold off on that idea until he finishes his sampling projects<G>!!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 23, 2020)

wst3 said:


> I think Alex could be quite successful as a composer, his musical compositions are brilliant. I have no idea if he was simply trying to show off his libraries, or whether his libraries exist to showcase his musical ideas... nor do I care<G>.
> 
> I agree that he deserves a larger audience.
> 
> I also agree that he should hold off on that idea until he finishes his sampling projects<G>!!


He was a fairly successful composer back in the day then he started doing sample libraries and I guess that took over. Kind of like Troels and Andrew K. All are great composers in their own right having achieved some success and probably are still active to some degree.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 23, 2020)

Alex was more active around here in the beginnings of this forum. Big EWQLSO user. Then he started posting his own edited patches of EWQLSO and it was like OMG.... I still remember the french horn ensemble patches he did of EWQLSO. I think from there it wasn't long before he started release his own libraries. First library CS was to work with EWQLSO and give it a good strings section, but he forged his own sound and it's been fun seeing his company grow.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 23, 2020)

Agreed. Alex’s demo pieces are really nice and show off his libraries exceptionally well.

oh and I’ve had multiple correspondences with him and yes, he is a super nice fellow.


----------



## purple (Jul 23, 2020)

I think it is not shocking that the guy with a really serious work ethic and consistent quality and forethought in designing sample libraries is also good at manipulating those libraries and creating really great mockups of even greater original tunes. I don't think a bad MIDI programmer could create a genuinely good sample library, because they don't fully understand what they seek. Someone who can only create jagged, unrealistic synthy crap is going to be used to that sound and thus not know how to improve on it.

His demos are so good that I can leave them on repeat. Good post.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 24, 2020)

One little tip that he gave when he was still posting his music I still remember and that is he spends a lot of time editing continuous controllers in his mockups. Makes sense as his mockups are probably the most expressive I've ever heard.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 25, 2020)

I was unaware of his background as a composer. It makes sense!

And now that you mention it, I do remember when he was "just" a composer. I had forgotten.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 25, 2020)

Alex's libraries and compositions stem from his musicality. Big fan of both.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 25, 2020)

Plus he puts out food for animals wounded in the brush fire. 🦘🐨 ❤


----------



## Scamper (Jul 25, 2020)

I love his compositions as well. No other library demos keep bringing me back to listen to them regularly. They're all solid throughout the whole lineup.


----------



## Takabuntu (Jul 25, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> Alex's libraries and compositions stem from his musicality. Big fan of both.



+1


----------

